# Attribute setzen/lesen zwischen JSP & Servlet nicht mögl



## mamue (2. Jan 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe ein JSP, in dem ich auf der Session ein Attribut setze:

```
session.setAttribute( "username", "Schultze" );
```
In einem Servlet würde ich das ganz gerne auslesen:

```
String username = (String) session.getAttribute( "username" );
```
Leider ist "username" im Servlet immer null. Ich nehme an, das Servlet läuft nicht im gleichen Kontext, kann das sein?
Kann man da irgend etwas machen?

Danke,
mamue


----------



## HLX (3. Jan 2007)

Nein, eigentlich nicht. 

Woher bekommst du die Session? Benutzt du request.getSession()?


----------



## mamue (14. Jan 2007)

HLX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1.: Nein, eigentlich nicht.
> 2.: Woher bekommst du die Session? Benutzt du request.getSession()?


2.: Ja, ich nutze request.getSession().
1.: Was meinst Du mit "reigentlich nicht". Die Kommunikation zwischen JSP und Servlet ist auf diesem Wege nicht möglich?
Ich lasse mir gerade mal den ServletContextName ausgeben und der ist verschieden. Wie kann ich dafür sorgen, dass der Context in beiden Fällen gleich ist?

Danke,
mamue

P.S.: Entschuldigt die sehr späte Antwort, ich hatte die letzten Tage damit verbracht, eine Menge auszuprobieren und zu suchen.


----------



## SlaterB (14. Jan 2007)

entweder du setzt den Session-Wert doch nicht,
oder du bekommst bei jedem Request eine neue Session,
hast also GAR KEINE Session,

das ist ein allgemeines Problem, z.B. fehlende Cookies (m Browser ausgeschaltet) und auch kein alternatives URL-Rewrite
(http://..?sessionId=dflkjdlijhlsdjfdiol39u3930)

-------

zu ServletContextName kann ich gerade nix sagen,
das sind schon JSPs und Servlets ganz normal in einer gemeinsamen Webapplication?


----------



## mamue (14. Jan 2007)

Innerhalb meiner Servlets funktionieren die Sessions. Ich verwende zum Beispiel auch eigene Anmeldeformulare, die einwandfrei funktionieren. Innerhalb der JSPs funktionieren die Sessions auch. Nur scheinen beide Umgebungen in verschiedenen Sessions zu laufen, daher wohl auch die verschiedenen Session-Namen. Oder hat das damit nichts zu tun?
Das Ganze ist jedenfalls definitiv kein Browser- oder rewrite-Problem.
JSP und meine Servlets liegen allerdings in verschiedenen Deployment-Verzeichnissen, denn die JSPs werden im CMS (OpenCMS) erstellt. Ich kann dort auch nicht so einfach meine Servlets ablegen.

Danke,
mamue


----------

